# offspring questions



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

guys i have some question about the offsprings if i would breed my fishes.
i have crowntail male, veil male, and double tail female.

which pair should i breed?

i was thinking vt+dt=double veil.. but i read veil is very dominant so offprings might just be veils.

was thinking ct+dt=double crown? i like this better because im sure their offsprings are not guna be veil tail (which is over rated)


so which one guys?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would not do VT. VT are not very sought after so it would be hard to rehome the fish.

CT-DT will not look very good at first but after a few generations you should begin to get what you want.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

If they are just regular pet store fish, I wouldn't breed them unless you can guarantee them all homes. There are enough average looking fish rotting away on pet store shelves already. 

Also, you need to have the proper breeding tanks, tanks or containers for all the fry, and all the proper food and equipment to keep them all healthy... You'll have around 50 to 100 bettas to care for...

I want to breed bettas when I get out of college, which is a long ways away, and I will only breed bettas that look spectacular because I want all of the baby fry to have great homes!


----------



## Comatose (Nov 7, 2010)

I agree wil TaylorW. There are so many pet store bettas, and there don't need to be more.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

There are double tail veiltails, deltas, and halfmoons. Most pet store bettas are breeders culls. If you are serious about breeding, join the IBC. You may even be able to acquire a free pair.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

TaylorW said:


> If they are just regular pet store fish, I wouldn't breed them unless you can guarantee them all homes. There are enough average looking fish rotting away on pet store shelves already.
> 
> Also, you need to have the proper breeding tanks, tanks or containers for all the fry, and all the proper food and equipment to keep them all healthy... You'll have around 50 to 100 bettas to care for...
> 
> I want to breed bettas when I get out of college, which is a long ways away, and I will only breed bettas that look spectacular because I want all of the baby fry to have great homes!


+1.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

If you really REALLY want to breed your bettas that you currently have, make sure that you can guarantee them good homes and have done your research! 

It's kinda like breeding mutt dogs, if you can give the puppies good homes, no problem, but if you can't, no one will want them. You could end up stuck with all the puppies, or they could end up rotting away in a pet store or pound 

I have nothing against breeding pet store bettas, but it's the homes that are the problem! Most people want a special betta, not an average betta :/ That's why there are so many in pet stores for so long :/

I'm hope I wasn't rude or anything... :/


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

What is your goal of this spawn?








Here is what I understand:

If you breed a petstore veiltail to a a doubletail, you will probably get veiltails and maybe some doubletail veiltails if the female carries doubletail, which is recesssive. 

If you breed a crowntail petstore betta to a doubletail, combtails and a few doubletails may show up if both parents carry doubletail and crowntail, both of which are recessive.

Crowntail crosses can result in really messy finnage when mixed with veiltail. I understand if you have a special pet that you want to continue a special trait, or just let your pet live on through the natural process of life. I hope this helps. Cheers!


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

the thing about buying pet to me is like nothing special to it.
thats why i only bought some fishies.
is like having your own kids not by adopting them.

well i have 10 gal tank, heater, and 3 way breeder.
guna wait few weeks until my female mature, just bought her 3 days ago from petco (the only double tail female in the store!)


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Three way breeder? As in this thing? http://www.petco.com/product/7449/Lee's-Multi-Purpose-3-Way-Breeders.aspx

I really don't think that's a proper set up, I think most people use sterlite tubs or 10 gallon tanks for spawning... :/

(Correct me if I'm wrong on this betta breeders!)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

TaylorW said:


> Three way breeder? As in this thing? http://www.petco.com/product/7449/Lee's-Multi-Purpose-3-Way-Breeders.aspx
> 
> I really don't think that's a proper set up, I think most people use sterlite tubs or 10 gallon tanks for spawning... :/
> 
> (Correct me if I'm wrong on this betta breeders!)


 Some use it to float the females in the breeding tank, you can use a cup or I use a glass chimney from an oil lamp.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Ah, for exposing the female to the male, not the actual breeding act! Got it 

Shew! I thought both bettas were going in there! Sorry about that!!

It's past midnight where I'm at, my brain has gone fuzzy :/


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup, though a regular old plastic cups works just as well.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

*takes notes* I want to be a breeder sometime in the future, but it will most likely be in +5 years before I have the time, money, and space.... Never to early to start learning though!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

TaylorW said:


> *takes notes* I want to be a breeder sometime in the future, but it will most likely be in +5 years before I have the time, money, and space.... Never to early to start learning though!


 VERY TRUE!

PM me any questions you have.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Thank you!  But trust me, it will be a looonnnnggg time coming


----------



## sayurasem (Nov 20, 2010)

yupz, my three way breeder looks similar to that one.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, good luck with your breeding Sayurasem, please find all the little guys good homes!!! Keep us posted as well


----------

